# Does anyone have info about Leavitt Bulldogs?



## Zachry (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone own this breed of Bulldogs? I have been thinking about buying one I have done research and there suppose to be healthier and have less health issue than the English bulldog? I've been to the L.B.A site and have read everything about them and all the owners seem happy with them figure i'd ask see if someone could tell me on a first hand basis that's owned one. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## roperdoc (Jan 5, 2016)

Everything is healthier than an English bulldog.


----------



## danielk (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 22, 2019)

I don't know them. But if they are meant to be working dogs, and you do facebook, ya might want to ask your question at one of the many Georgia hog hunting and hog dog pages there.


----------



## catchdogs (Jan 22, 2019)

Get you a Scott bred American


----------



## jean123 (Jan 25, 2019)

roperdoc said:


> Everything is healthier than an English bulldog.


I agree with you


----------



## Gavi (Jul 20, 2021)

Zachry said:


> Does anyone own this breed of Bulldogs? I have been thinking about buying one I have done research and there suppose to be healthier and have less health issue than the English bulldog? I've been to the L.B.A site and have read everything about them and all the owners seem happy with them figure i'd ask see if someone could tell me on a first hand basis that's owned one. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Did you end up getting one? And if so how did it turn out?


----------



## Zachry (Jul 21, 2021)

Gavi said:


> Did you end up getting one? And if so how did it turn out?


No I never did I bought a Drahthaar 2 years ago


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 21, 2021)

Zachry said:


> No I never did I bought a Drahthaar 2 years ago


Excellent breed. 

Buddy has one that may be one of the most athletic dogs I've ever seen.   His does it all; duck hunts in feezing weather, points quail, retrieves everything, good kid sitter dog too and generally fun to be around.


----------



## Zachry (Jul 21, 2021)

Wish we had quail around here (middle ga) it’s hard enough to find flight quail. But yes he does it all very easy to train.


----------

